# Python 871XP Cannot get programming mode



## stanedwards (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a Honda CRV with 3rd party installed Python 871XP. 
Everything works great, but I need to add a new remote control. My old one still works, but I need a new one added. 

I have read the installation guide and read multiple forums, but nobody has the answer. 

To enter the programming mode, I do: 
1) Open the door 
2) Key to the ON position 
3) Press and release the Valet button once - to select channel 1 
4) Press and HOLD the Valet button one more time 
No siren chirp!! No LED blink!! 
Nothing. 

Btw, the Valet button works. I am able to put the car alarm into Valet Mode using the Valet button. 

I have read somewhere that car alarms can have the programming mode disabled using jumper settings. However, I am yet to find more information on that. 

I would appreciate any help on that. 
I am desperate. 

Thanks 
Stan


----------



## stanedwards (Jul 27, 2014)

I solved the problem. 

My current old alarm is slowly failing. When I arm or disarm the system it continues to beep. To silence the remote, I press the disarm button again. By doing that I effectively send another "event" to the alarm system.

When I ignored all the beeping made by the old alarm, and entered the programming sequence, the system chirped indicating that it is entering a programming mode.

I was able to program the new remote.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

stanedwards said:


> I have a Honda CRV with 3rd party installed Python 871XP.
> Everything works great, but I need to add a new remote control. My old one still works, but I need a new one added.
> 
> I have read the installation guide and read multiple forums, but nobody has the answer.
> ...



We have links up top this thread, may not have what you have but you can find out how to is all...............(read the links)


----------

